# Shipment Share - Canada to Milan



## HelloZurich (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello!

Just wondering if any families would like to split shipping costs on some home shipments from Canada to Milan! 

I can also help contribute to any preexisting shipments, so let me know.

Cheers!


----------

